# Meet Phoebe



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

Our new fur baby she is such a cutie pie and only 9 months old  We just got her today and she is such a nervous little thing she has had a rough 9 months bless her and i know we can provide a good home for her


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

AWWW  what a total cutie,good luck with her give her a cuddle from me xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww bless her, I'm sure she knows she's landed on her paws getting a nice new home where she'll be loved and protected.  Give her a great big  from me.

Axxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Awwww   How adorable    SHe is a real cutie  

Her nerves should settle soon, now she has a loving home and family


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

oh how cute is she, she has a lovelly shiny coat xx


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

Thankyou she has settled in a treat


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

What a sweetie!!
Enjoy her!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What a cutie, enjoy her x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She is GORGEOUS!! I am partial to black cats!!  

xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Ah such a cutie 

xx


----------

